# Problem with Bootloader-Patch



## Nexuz

Hello everybody,

i have damaged my Galaxy Tab








I followed this Guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=812367
and then this Guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=888071
but took this APK from the Attached Files: SGT-Bootloader-Patch-v1.00.apk - [Click for QR Code] 
because the Mirrors to download were deleted.
after patching and restarting i get stucked after the Galaxy Tab Logo and it looks like this:https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbjyeg5mx045wly/2012-05-29 23.09.34.jpg

Is there any Option to repair my Galaxy Tab P1000?
I can go in the Downloading...-Menu when i hold Vol-Down + Power and i get in a menu which says "Power Reset or unknown upload mode". Sometimes i get into Android, but not often. Does anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## Nexuz

Repaired it with odin via Download Modus. Now o habe Overcome. Thread can Bw closed or deleted

Gesendet von meinem HTC EVO 3D X515m mit Tapatalk 2


----------

